# Mouse has scratching problem!



## redfinch (Aug 2, 2015)

Feta has scratched this awful hole in her ear and has patches of fur missing where she's scratched.








She lives with 2 other girls and they're both absolutely fine. They've all been treated for mites and she's been to the vet who just prescribed antibiotics and an anti-scratch spray, neither of which are making any difference. I've thought it might be too much protein or an allergy so she's been on plain brown rice for two weeks and the scratching has got worse over this period. There's been no fights with her cage mates or anything like that. She's a much loved pet and i'm really getting desperate for ideas, I just don't know how to make her better. Any advice would be fantastic :?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

These kinds of things on the ear are real buggers. Sometimes they just don't respond to anything you try. I think it's a kind of auto-allergy; the ear itches as it tries to heal, and the mousie scratches which undoes all the healing. Good luck.

I have used Benadryl (or generic diphenhydramin hydrochloride) liquid for itching on my meeces and I also have used cortizone ointment, both of which are eds for itchyness.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

after treating to rule out parasites and fungal infections the best option is steroid cream from the vets.As moustress says they can be difficult to treat and it's not unusual for the outer ears to be destroyed.They are fine without the outer ears but it can continue to the neck and other areas.I do think the body fur of your mouse looks patchy and if it was mine I would treat with imaverol which can be purchased online or obtained from the vets.Or you could get some athletes foot powder and sprinkle over the whole mouse.It's slower to treat than imaverol(which is a branded name but the generic substance can be brought depending on where in the world you are) but will kill external fungal infections after 3 or four spaced treatments and is harmless to the mouse.


----------



## redfinch (Aug 2, 2015)

Just wanted to update in case anyone had a similar problem: tried antibiotics, an allergy exclusion diet, creams, powders etc with no luck. in the end we had her toenails clipped which made an immediate difference and she healed up completely and never scratched again. Unfortunately she did lose her ear in the end though.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

that's a great tip to share ,the nail clipping.Shame about the ear but not an unusual outcome.


----------



## micurious (Nov 7, 2015)

The nail clipping is a brilliant solution! Although it must have been driving the poor thing nuts trying to scratch that itch. Like duct taping oven mitts onto your hands during chicken pox, haha.


----------

